# Only in America



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​







Dr Matthew Wilson died from a gunshot wound to the head after a bullet was fired into his apartment from a different building on Sunday, police in Brookhaven said.

Officers said Wilson did not appear to have been targeted deliberately, and that the weapon was discharged “recklessly” by a group of individuals next door.

Wilson was visiting his loved ones in Brookhaven in Atlanta when the shooting took place.

Police said that the shooting looked like an accident after someone from a neighbouring apartment building discharged their gun by mistake.



			British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed
		




I think we should have a gun safety test before you can buy a gun, ammo or reloading supplies.

I'm sure many of you have passed a hunter's safety test. It will be similar.


----------



## Votto (Jan 21, 2022)

Notice the myriad of black on Black violence you don't post about, but only when a white rich guy gets shot it's time for change?

Really?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the guy who pulled the trigger likely should have been in jail or prison but was
Released
By democrat party judges and prosecutors and at the same time is a prohibited person who can’t buy, own or carry a gun.


----------



## Votto (Jan 21, 2022)

Most of blacks being shot seem to be black women









						At least four Black women and girls were murdered per day in the US last year
					

As homicides surged across the US last year, the number of Black females killed increased sharply as well




					www.theguardian.com
				




The increase in murders of Black women comes as the overall US murder rate rose nearly 30% during the pandemic, the biggest jump in six decades. The number of people murdered increased sharply across racial groups, and in cities big and small. Most of America’s homicide victims remain men, and Black men and boys continue to face the highest overall risk of homicide, with at least 2,400 additional Black men and boys killed in 2020 compared with 2019, according to homicide data reported to the FBI.

But when a white rich doctor is shot, suddenly we get posts here about gun violence.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

Votto said:


> Notice the myriad of black on Black violence you don't post about, but only when a white rich guy gets shot it's time for change?
> 
> Really?



Gang violence has zero impact on me and mine.

Are your homies getting killed?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 21, 2022)

Freedom isnt free. Things happen.
We are a country of over 330M people. 
THINK FFS


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Gang violence has zero impact on me and mine.
> 
> Are your homies getting killed?


So this has an impact on you? Because that is what you just implied.


----------



## Votto (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Gang violence has zero impact on me and mine.
> 
> Are your homies getting killed?


Democrats make me ill.  You don't care about the genocide in China either.

Out of sight, out of mind, like the unborn.

So you are saying random gun violence like this does not effect you?  I thought this whole thread was on the premise we all are subject to it.

I would just admonish those from other countries to stay out of violent democrat run cities.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 21, 2022)

Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2022)

Brookhaven Georgia?  Suburb of Atlanta?

Chances are he was shot by a bullet from a Negro thug.

Negro crime is rampant in big city shitholes.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.


Atlanta is a majority black. You must be racist.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 21, 2022)

This happened in the Liberal City of Atlanta.  What do you expect?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

Votto said:


> Democrats make me ill.  You don't care about the genocide in China either.
> 
> Out of sight, out of mind, like the unborn.
> 
> ...



How do you know white people didn't shoot our doctor? It doesn't say in the story I found.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 21, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> So this has an impact on you? Because that is what you just implied.


I guess i would have ignored this too. It shows how brain dead you are.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it Alec Baldwin?


----------



## AMart (Jan 21, 2022)

Only in America? LOL someone getting accidently shot could happen anywhere.
British tourist shot after her family accidentally drove into Brazilian favela​








						British tourist shot after her family accidentally drove into Brazilian favela
					

She was hospitalised due to her injuries




					www.thejournal.ie
				




British tourist accidentally shot dead in Ethiopian church​








						British tourist accidentally shot dead in Ethiopian church
					

A 47-year-old British tourist was killed in a church in northwestern Ethiopia after a man accidentally fire...




					www.9news.com.au
				




British girl shot dead in Jamaica was 'accidental victim of feud'​








						British girl shot dead in Jamaica was 'accidental victim of feud'
					

Imani Green, 8, was on holiday with family when she was hit in the head by a bullet while playing in a shop




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

AMart said:


> Only in America? LOL someone getting accidently shot could happen anywhere.
> British tourist shot after her family accidentally drove into Brazilian favela​
> 
> 
> ...





So, America is like "A Brazilian favela(slum)", Ethiopia, or Jaimaica?


----------



## AMart (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> So, America is like "A Brazilian favela(slum)", Ethiopia, or Jaimaica?


I proved you wrong, take the L and move on.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Gang violence has zero impact on me and mine.
> 
> Are your homies getting killed?


Then you are callous.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That bullet had his name on it. There's nothing you can do when that happens.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew this happened in a blue city before I even looked at the article. Why are the places run by people like you so violent?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> I knew this happened in a blue city before I even looked at the article. Why are the places run by people like you so violent?


Don’t bother as many people can’t handle the truth.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That bullet had his name on it. There's nothing you can do when that happens.



This is true.

Still, if he'd have remained in Britain, he'd still be alive.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This is true.
> 
> Still, if he'd have remained in Britain, he'd still be alive.


Know we are playing the What If games? Seriously?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This is true.
> 
> Still, if he'd have remained in Britain, he'd still be alive.




If he had gone to a peaceful "red" area in America, he would be as well.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This is true.
> 
> Still, if he'd have remained in Britain, he'd still be alive.



Maybe. maybe not. He might have choked on some eel pie or got knifed by a muzzie.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.


yea some guy said that about the UK too....its pretty sad...


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Maybe. maybe not. He might have choked on some eel pie or got knifed by a muzzie.



I chuckled when I first read the story.

It's funny, in a gallows humor sort of way. Foreigner comes to America, a place known worldwide for shootings, lays down, is shot. That's like a comedy sketch from SNL.

I'm sure his family doesn't think so.

RIP


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 21, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Then you are callous.


otis aint to bright.....the fucker thinks woman have prostate glands for christsakes...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> This happened in the Liberal City of Atlanta.  What do you expect?


Sorry.I thought it was in America.The most dangerous country in the civilised world.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sorry.I thought it was in America.The most dangerous country in the civilised world.


were so fucking dangerous that we cant stop all the people that want to come here....why is that tommy?....how come they dont pick your country?...hey just asking...


----------



## Dekster (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.



Lord forbid the fine people of Chertsey, Surrey have to wait an extra minute waiting to see a doctor given how long it already takes them to get in.


----------



## AMart (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I chuckled when I first read the story.
> 
> It's funny, in a gallows humor sort of way. Foreigner comes to America, a place known worldwide for shootings, lays down, is shot. That's like a comedy sketch from SNL.
> 
> ...


It was accidental though. Maybe this is more your style?
MIAMI — In a Florida double murder that has consumed the press in England, two British college graduates vacationing in Sarasota were shot dead in the city’s roughest neighborhood Saturday after an evening of drinks at a local bar.

Police officials are investigating how the young men, James Cooper, 25, and James T. Kouzaris, 24, got from the bar in downtown Sarasota to the public housing project, where they died on a narrow, one-way street. The police found the men after receiving a 911 call.

The two British tourists did not have a rental car and were staying with Mr. Cooper’s parents in a condominium on nearby Longboat Key on the Gulf Coast.

Shawn Tyson, a 16-year-old dropout, was charged Sunday with two counts of first-degree murder. The shooting took place one day after Mr. Tyson was released from a juvenile facility after his arrest on charges of aggravated assault with a handgun, police officials said. Mr. Tyson was accused of shooting out a car window and spent eight days in detention.








						Sarasota Police Seek Clues After Tourists Are Killed (Published 2011)
					

A 16-year-old dropout recently out of juvenile detention was charged with two counts of first-degree murder.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Perp


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sorry.I thought it was in America.The most dangerous country in the civilised world.




Nations like Mexico, El Salvador and Congo aren't "civilized" in your eyes?

Sort of bigoted there, no?


----------



## Votto (Jan 21, 2022)

TNHarley said:


> Atlanta is a majority black. You must be racist.


Democrats pulled the All Star game from Atlanta cuz Georgia passed some voting laws.

However, they will be more than glad to go to the Olympics where there is active genocide for all to see, and a government who hid Covid and murdered those who tried to warn the world about it.

Very telling.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 21, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Nations like Mexico, El Salvador and Congo aren't "civilized" in your eyes?
> 
> Sort of bigoted there, no?


You sort of expect the richest nation on earth to be safe.Unfortunately you have a medeival justice system with guns at the centre.
Shame.


----------



## Votto (Jan 21, 2022)

AMart said:


> It was accidental though. Maybe this is more your style?
> MIAMI — In a Florida double murder that has consumed the press in England, two British college graduates vacationing in Sarasota were shot dead in the city’s roughest neighborhood Saturday after an evening of drinks at a local bar.
> 
> Police officials are investigating how the young men, James Cooper, 25, and James T. Kouzaris, 24, got from the bar in downtown Sarasota to the public housing project, where they died on a narrow, one-way street. The police found the men after receiving a 911 call.
> ...


Now that the democrats are in charge, it is every man for himself

It's like I always say, the democrats should have taken our guns before allowing lawlessness to flourish like this.  Now Americans know if they want protection, they need to buy a gun.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> How do you know white people didn't shoot our doctor? It doesn't say in the story I found.


Why did you feel compelled to insert race into the subject?

Are you a piece of shit anti-white racist scumbag?

I bet you're a Democrat. Most Democrats are racist scumbags.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I think we should have a gun safety test before you can buy a gun, ammo or reloading supplies.


The constitution disagrees.
And really - accidental firearms discharges are one of the least likely ways for someone in the US to die.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 21, 2022)

American doctor falls to his death on hike in Ibiza with fiancée
					

Reports say Dr. Daniel Sirovich, 33, fell over 80 feet to his death on a hike in the popular vacation island off Spain.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> American doctor falls to his death on hike in Ibiza with fiancée
> 
> 
> Reports say Dr. Daniel Sirovich, 33, fell over 80 feet to his death on a hike in the popular vacation island off Spain.
> ...


 7,000 marines were killed on Iwo Jima.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 7,000 marines were killed on Iwo Jima.


1.8 billion Indians died under British imperial occupation.


----------



## AMart (Jan 21, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> *1.8 billion *Indians died under British imperial occupation.


Slight miscalculation I believe.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Only in America​


Thanks!  But what you are really saying in a backhanded way is that America is the only nation left standing free enough in the world for its population to not have been disarmed by the government out of fear and mistrust to be ABLE TO have an unfortunate accident with a firearm still.  



Otis Mayfield said:


> I think we should have a gun safety test before you can buy a gun, ammo or reloading supplies.


Great idea!  You mean like how we USED to do things in the USA before you bleeding-heart progressives all came along and "fixed" things?





Or like how Russia still does?


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Thanks!  But what you are really saying in a backhanded way is that America is the only nation left standing free enough in the world for its population to not have been disarmed by the government out of fear and mistrust to be ABLE TO have an unfortunate accident with a firearm still.
> 
> 
> Great idea!  You mean like how we USED to do things in the USA before you bleeding-heart progressives all came along and "fixed" things?
> ...



We had hunter safety courses at school.

Nobody complained.


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sorry.I thought it was in America.The most dangerous country in the civilised world.



These things are really only a problem in the places run by people like you. Leftists LOVE violence, especially violence against non-whites, which is the VAST majority in the blue cities and states. You people simply LOVE it.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.


Why would anyone visit you Commie?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 21, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> How do you know white people didn't shoot our doctor? It doesn't say in the story I found.


Well you wouldnt post it if it was a black perp


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 21, 2022)

AMart said:


> Slight miscalculation I believe.











						THE BRITISH RAJ — Histories of Colour
					

THE BRITISH RAJ The atrocities of British colonial rule in India Written by Carissa Chew. Published Sunday 16 March...




					historiesofcolour.com


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 21, 2022)

Unkotare said:


> 1.8 billion Indians died under British imperial occupation.


Ask the Brahmans if they give a damn.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 21, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sorry.I thought it was in America.The most dangerous country in the civilised world.


Well, the dead guy would rather be here and be shot than stay with you Commie.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.




You are short Doctors because your Government controlled healthcare system treats them like low skilled, government clock punchers.........and your taxes are so high to support your welfare state, it isn't worth the years and years of training to become a Doctor...you idiot.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

AMart said:


> Only in America? LOL someone getting accidently shot could happen anywhere.
> British tourist shot after her family accidentally drove into Brazilian favela​
> 
> 
> ...




Like in France........3 British...

But....But...France has gun controllll

*A man was arrested in the French Alps on Wednesday on suspicion of murdering four people, including three members of a British family, more than nine years ago, the Annecy prosecutor's office said in a statement.
Saad al-Hilli, his wife, Ikbal al-Hilli, and his 74-year-old mother-in-law were shot dead on the outskirts of Chevaline, near Lake Annecy, on September 5, 2012. The al-Hillis' two young daughters survived the shootings, one with wounds from a beating and a gunshot.*









						Suspect arrested in unsolved 2012 murder of British family and French cyclist in French Alps | CNN
					

A man was arrested in the French Alps on Wednesday on suspicion of murdering four people, including three members of a British family, more than nine years ago, the Annecy prosecutor's office said in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> British doctor visiting US killed by stray bullet while lying in bed​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only one British person killed......in France, it was 3....But....But......France has gun control.....

*A man was arrested in the French Alps on Wednesday on suspicion of murdering four people, including three members of a British family, more than nine years ago, the Annecy prosecutor's office said in a statement.
Saad al-Hilli, his wife, Ikbal al-Hilli, and his 74-year-old mother-in-law were shot dead on the outskirts of Chevaline, near Lake Annecy, on September 5, 2012. The al-Hillis' two young daughters survived the shootings, one with wounds from a beating and a gunshot.*









						Suspect arrested in unsolved 2012 murder of British family and French cyclist in French Alps | CNN
					

A man was arrested in the French Alps on Wednesday on suspicion of murdering four people, including three members of a British family, more than nine years ago, the Annecy prosecutor's office said in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dekster (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> You are short Doctors because your Government controlled healthcare system treats them like low skilled, government clock punchers.........and your taxes are so high to support your welfare state, it isn't worth the years and years of training to become a Doctor...you idiot.



Well, in this case he was an astrophysicist who had gone to grad school in Atlanta, so poor Tommy is gonna have to settle getting his personalized horoscopes  from one of them gypsy women now.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Very sad that we losa a Doctor when we are short of Doctors. But if you visit these third world countries then you accept the level of risk involved.


I don't mind a gun nut shooting another gun nut. In this case, it's manslaughter, but in America, the shooter will have been given a high five and a badge.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I don't mind a gun nut shooting another gun nut. In this case, it's manslaughter, but in America, the shooter will have been given a high five and a badge.




A shooter in France killed more Brits than this...where were you guys when they were killed in the 3rd world country of France?









						Suspect arrested in unsolved 2012 murder of British family and French cyclist in French Alps | CNN
					

A man was arrested in the French Alps on Wednesday on suspicion of murdering four people, including three members of a British family, more than nine years ago, the Annecy prosecutor's office said in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> A shooter in France killed more Brits than this...where were you guys when they were killed in the 3rd world country of France?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey, I was expecting 13 pages of copy and pastes.

I've been to France twice, not on my list to go back. And yes, once in a blue moon, they have a gun incident. By the time France has a gun incident, America has had hundreds of thousands.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Blimey, I was expecting 13 pages of copy and pastes.
> 
> I've been to France twice, not on my list to go back. And yes, once in a blue moon, they have a gun incident. By the time France has a gun incident, America has had hundreds of thousands.




French criminals, unliike American criminals, like fully automatic military rifles........



> Reports of 'heavy gunfire' on the streets of French city of Nimes | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Machine-gun shots have been heard on the streets of a French city this evening as it was claimed a 'shootout' took place between rival gangs.
> 
> ...



===============


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Blimey, I was expecting 13 pages of copy and pastes.
> 
> I've been to France twice, not on my list to go back. And yes, once in a blue moon, they have a gun incident. By the time France has a gun incident, America has had hundreds of thousands.




Then this...

*A police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this week, a phenomenon which the Mayor Benoît Payan says is out of control. 

"In Marseille, you can buy a Kalachnikov as easy as buying a pain au chocolat," he said.*

*"This has to stop, and the Interior Minister, who is aware of the problem, must make it a key objective."
----*
*"If people are being killed by Kalachnikov rifles, it's because they are too easily sold throughout the city."*














						Three dead in Marseille shootout: 'guns are too easy to buy' says mayor
					

A police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this…




					www.rfi.fr
				




Hmmmmmm...in France, buying a fully automatic millitary rifle.....something American criminals don't seem to use....is as easy as buying a pastry in France..........

But....gun control?


----------



## surada (Jan 22, 2022)

Votto said:


> Most of blacks being shot seem to be black women
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you opposed to gun violence or not?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> French criminals, unliike American criminals, like fully automatic military rifles........
> 
> 
> 
> ===============


Wow, excellent.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> Wow, excellent.




Yep...shown that French criminals use fully automatic military rifles, which are illegal on the Continent, in France and in Marseilles....you have no other response.....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Then this...
> 
> *A police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this week, a phenomenon which the Mayor Benoît Payan says is out of control.
> 
> ...


You're quite fascinated with France, here's a link to their gun laws -





__





						Firearms regulation in France - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Yep...shown that French criminals use fully automatic military rifles, which are illegal on the Continent, in France and in Marseilles....you have no other response.....


If a French criminal was caught selling counterfeit DVD's , does he come under your criminal umbrella of a criminal with a gun?

How many French criminals have a gun?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> I don't mind a gun nut shooting another gun nut. In this case, it's manslaughter, but in America, the shooter will have been given a high five and a badge.


Why do you have to lie to make a point?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> You're quite fascinated with France, here's a link to their gun laws -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Considering that fully automatic military rifles are illegal in France......and those are the very weapons the French criminals use....their gun laws don't actually apply.....


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> If a French criminal was caught selling counterfeit DVD's , does he come under your criminal umbrella of a criminal with a gun?
> 
> How many French criminals have a gun?




Mixing your booze with your meds is always a mistake....you got caught.......I showed you that French criminals use fully automatic military rifles as their preferred weapon, something American criminals do not do.....and you have no response.....


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 22, 2022)

2aguy said:


> Mixing your booze with your meds is always a mistake....you got caught.......I showed you that French criminals use fully automatic military rifles as their preferred weapon, something American criminals do not do.....and you have no response.....


How many French criminals have a gun?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 23, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many French criminals have a gun?




As many that want or need them......

*The country has extremely strict weapons laws, but Europe’s open borders and growing trade in illegal weapons means assault rifles are relatively easy to come by on the black market.*









						Paris attacks highlight France's gun control problems
					

The arms used prove how difficult it is for France – which has strict weapons laws – to tackle flow of illegal weaponry across Europe’s porous borders




					www.theguardian.com
				




A* police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this week, a phenomenon which the Mayor Benoît Payan says is out of control. *

*"In Marseille, you can buy a Kalachnikov as easy as buying a pain au chocolat," he said.*
*
"This has to stop, and the Interior Minister, who is aware of the problem, must make it a key objective."
----*
*"If people are being killed by Kalachnikov rifles, it's because they are too easily sold throughout the city."









						Three dead in Marseille shootout: 'guns are too easy to buy' says mayor
					

A police investigation is underway after two people were shot dead, and a third burnt alive on Saturday evening in the southern French city of Marseille. It's the fourth death linked to gun violence this…




					www.rfi.fr
				



*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 23, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I think we should have a gun safety test before you can buy a gun, ammo or reloading supplies.


You’re entitled to think what you want provided you understand that such tests have been ruled un-Constitutional.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 23, 2022)

2aguy said:


> As many that want or need them......
> 
> *The country has extremely strict weapons laws, but Europe’s open borders and growing trade in illegal weapons means assault rifles are relatively easy to come by on the black market.*
> 
> ...


You're fuming.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 24, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Gang violence has zero impact on me and mine.
> 
> Are your homies getting killed?


That's the usual response from Leftists.  As long as they got their's, fuck everyone else.  I saw that a lot during the covid lockdown.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 24, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> This is true.
> 
> Still, if he'd have remained in Britain, he'd still be alive.


You don't know that.  He could have gotten killed in England, too.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 24, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you opposed to gun violence or not?


There's no such thing as "gun violence".  I'm opposed to violence, no matter what the weapon of choice is.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 24, 2022)

Captain Caveman said:


> How many French criminals have a gun?


Some do.









						Charlie Hebdo shooting - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

